# Easter Bunny Rap



## SierraCook (Mar 21, 2005)

Happy Easter to all!!

http://www.grayace.com/dex/bunny.html


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 21, 2005)

as long as kids dont see this I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 21, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> as long as kids dont see this I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
OH, I agree!! I am not typically a fan of rap, but I thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 22, 2005)

*Happy Easter*

This was really worth the time to check it out.  Really cute!  Wonder how some people are so talented.  Thanks for sharing.  I really liked it. Oh, Happy Easter to you and yours.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Pretty funny!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2005)

where's my cardboard, i feel like break dancing!!!!!!thanks sc, and a very happy easter to you!!!!


----------

